
Show HN: Diffchecker – Find the differences between text files, images or PDFs - shadow_s
https://www.diffchecker.com/
======
shadow_s
Hello everyone!

Diffchecker is a simple online tool that will help users check the difference
between two files. When I first launched the tool in 2011, it could only check
the difference between two text files within a browser. Now, Diffchecker has
become a powerful utility that can also compare images, PDF files, and
directories. We’ve also recently released dark mode for desktop.

Although Diffchecker has been posted to Hacker News years ago, this is the
first time we’ve posted it ourselves. If you have any comments or questions,
I’d be happy to discuss them with you.

------
summitsummit
hows this compare to Kaleidoscope.app

~~~
shadow_s
While Kaleidoscope is Mac only, Diffchecker is cross-platform and still under
active development. We just released Dark Mode and Spreadsheet diff is on the
way (while Kaleidoscope has seemingly stopped development in late 2017).

It's still a great tool though that works for a lot of people.

